# Best wifi USB stick to buy?



## cc3 (Apr 14, 2010)

Can someone recommend a wifi USB stick with good documentation for FreeBSD? I heard of a chipset that starts with "a" that is suppose to be excellent but after Googling a few weeks for an hour about 30 wifi USB adapters, I didn't get any luck on the chipset. Newegg doesn't let me search by chipset so can someone here PLEASE tell me a card that actually works under $50 bucks?

PS And a recommendation for a wireless router under $100 would be appreciated, also! Thanks!

I'll be using the most current version of FreeBSD, that is, 8.0-RELEASE.


----------



## aragon (Apr 14, 2010)

My Cisco/Linksys WUSB54G works great with rum(4).


----------



## fbsd1 (May 3, 2010)

I use "CD-R king" USB WIFI stick that cost $7 USA.


----------

